# Broke main stem during LST :(



## projectpanda831 (Dec 20, 2020)

This is my very first grow and I accidently broke the main stem during low stress training. All of my plants are 3 weeks old.
I did some research and found out that connecting both ends and putting tape on it could possibly fix it. My dumba55 threw away the piece that broke off.... smh.
Here are a couple of questions...

1. If I were to put tape on it and the plant healed in 3 weeks, can I continue to LST? (This is for future reference)
2. What can I expect from this plant after what I did?


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes they are very resistant plants.  Just be patient and let it heal back together good before you crank her down to much.  I've split snapped and broke a few girls here and im only on my 2nd grow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2020)

congratulations on your first grow...there is nothing as rewarding as partaking of ones own herbs

if you leave that plant alone it will be ok and when it gets a little bigger you can continue your lst....instead of one main shoot , you will have what looks like to be four sub shoots


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 21, 2020)

This one i almost tore the whole branch off but in a week I was training her again


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 21, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> congratulations on your first grow...there is nothing as rewarding as partaking of ones own herbs
> 
> if you leave that plant alone it will be ok and when it gets a little bigger you can continue your lst....instead of one main shoot , you will have what looks like to be four sub shoots


 I agree, the break looks to clean across the main shoot. May cause more issue if you try, let it fly. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 21, 2020)

That is how I trim mine so I have 4 main stems.
Seems to make for a bigger canopy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^ whoop whoop there it is


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 23, 2020)

Broke one pretty bad but she is recovering nicely.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 23, 2020)

It's amazing how much abuse this plant can take and bounce back from. I like trying different techniques as well and some are just scary to do when you are essentially snapping stems in half. But in the majority of cases, with proper light and water, these things bounce right back within a few days. Amazing


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2020)

Ive had stems break before. I put a splint on them and they did just fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Looks like what you did there was called super cropping
When plants are getting to tall for your Grow Room ya break their necks just like that
Plant will bush out a bit but do no harm unless you broke the stem off.


----------

